# Vitória/ES - Emanuel Paiva esteve na capital capixaba e se surpreendeu com o que viu, isto é, muita beleza, qualidade de vida e tranquilidade!!!



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

*Olá, pessoal! : Oi:

Pela segunda vez, estive na capital capixaba (a primeira e única vez tinha sido em 1996). Foi uma viagem inesperada! Meus planos eram de estar no Espírito Santo em julho / 2020, todavia, por conta dos bloqueios de estradas estaduais por conta da pandemia eu deixei para 2021. Não obstante, um amigo meu de VIX esteve no Rio e acendeu a vontade de ir à Vitória . A princípio, eu não tinha intenção de fazer tópico algum porque dá MUITO TRABALHO (quem já fez ou faz sabe muito bem disso), entretanto, resolvi sair da “zona de conforto” e fazer o tópico.
Fiquei muito surpreso com o que vi em VIX (e até mesmo em Vila Velha e Guarapari). Cidades bonitas e com ótima qualidade de vida, além de passarem a sensação de paz e segurança. É óbvio que toda cidade há marginais, porém, não me senti ameaçado em hora alguma (andei pelas ruas durante a noite). Gostei muito mesmo de tudo o que vi e, pretendo retornar mais vezes na medida do possível.

Parabéns aos capixabas pela bela cidade !!!*






















*











 DIREITO DE FOTOGRAFAR 

Lei 9.610 / 98
Arte. 48. As obras situadas permanentemente em logradouros, públicos podem ser representadas; por meio de pinturas, desenhos, fotografias e procedimentos audiovisuais.

Constituição Federal
Arte. 5º Todos são iguais perante a lei, sem distinção de qualquer natureza, garantindo-se aos brasileiros e aos estrangeiros residentes não País a inviolabilidade do direito à vida, à liberdade, à igualdade, à segurança e à propriedade, nos termos seguidos:

IX - é livre a expressão da atividade intelectual, artística, científica e
de comunicação, independentemente de censura ou licença.


ATLÂNTICA PARQUE 

Começaremos pelo Atlântica Parque, o qual teve a participação da Vale do Rio Doce. Ele fica na Praia de Camburi e Jardim Camburi.

































































































































































































































REGIÃO CENTRAL 

Eu também estive na região central da cidade…
Muito bonita a catedral metropolitana!
























































Palácio Anchieta. Será que o governador despacha de lá?











Muito bonito !!!












































Famoso convento.











Teatro Carlos Gomes !!! UAU !!!

































Parque Moscoso: uma delícia !!!







































































































































































PRAIA DE CAMBURI


A orla de Camburi me lembra um pouco a Barra da Tijuca e o Recreio em certos trechos ...




































































































































Ao fundo é a Praia do Canto



































































































Gostei muito do bairro! Tomei água de coco (baratíssima), conversei com as pessoas etc ...

Camburi passa se sensação de ser um bairro de classe média, média-alta e alta.

























































































































































































































CONTINUA ....*

[/B]


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

*ILHA DO BOI*​


*Sempre tive curiosidade de conhecer as Ilhas do Boi e do Frade. Minha curiosidade chegou ao fim!

A Ilha do Boi tem um dos m² mais caros de VIX!
































































































































Conversei com uma moradora que me explicou que esse prédio foi o primeiro e único a ser construído na ilha, pois não há outros.























Esta mansão está á venda por R$ 12 milhões!





















































































































































































































































































































































*





*ILHA DO FRADE*​

*A diferença básica entre as ilhas é que a Ilha do Boi tem condução (ônibus) e a Ilha do Frade não tem, mas ambas são bem parecidas e valorizadas!
São bairros exclusivos! Eu gostei mais da Ilha do Frade



































































































































































































































































































































































CONTINUA...*


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

*PRAIA DO CANTO/ENSEADA DO SUÁ*​

*Encerramos com o bairro que mais gostei, a saber, Praia do Canto. Pus também Enseada do Suá porque faz divisa e não sei bem onde é...rs
Praia do Canto me lembra muito a zona sul carioca.
Shopping Vitória eu sei que fica na Enseada do Suá...rs

























































































































































































































































































































































































































Praia do Canto vista a partir das Ilhas do Boi e do Frade.



































































Assim como eu gostei bastante espero que vocês também tenham curtido!*


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

*BÔNUS / VILA VELHA


CONVENTO DA PENHA

Esse convento é espetacular!!!


























Visão de Vitória através de uma das pontes que ligam ambas as cidades.




































































































Este mirante é incrível!!!





















































































































Aqui já é vista para Vila Velha.























































PRAIA DA COSTA































































*


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito bom thread, Emanuel. Um dos mais completos de Vitória. Pude revisitar muitos lugares vendo suas imagens e me bateu uma imensa saudades dessa cidade-ilha. 

Particularmente também prefiro a Ilha do Frade. Mas no momento minha verba nao permite esse luxo hahaha. As minhas praias favoritas ficam na Ilha do Frade mesmo.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Thread bem abrangente de uma capital que não conheço mas sempre ouço falar bem. Andou bastante, mas diante de tantos lugares bonitos a gente acaba nem sentindo, Vitória é linda mesmo.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Camburi é show de bola, gostei muito, moraria fácil. 2021 eu retomo as minhas viagens(assim espero), espero que consiga o mesmo, forte abraço!


----------



## MLeandro (Feb 4, 2013)

Parabéns pelo thread, @Emanuel Paiva 

Confesso que Vitória nunca esteve na minha lista de lugares pra visitar. Mas depois do seu trabalho, surgiu uma vontade de conhecer melhor.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Vitória é realmente muito bela, ótimas fotos.


----------



## emerson_nb (Dec 3, 2010)

Surpreendente Vitória. Parece regiões bem consolidadas essas que vc fotografou tendo em vista a ausência de novas construções em andamento.

Parabéns pelo trabalho!!!


----------



## Luiz Fernando XD (Apr 1, 2009)

Thread muito bonito, retratou bem Vitória, parabéns!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> Muito bom thread, Emanuel. Um dos mais completos de Vitória. Pude revisitar muitos lugares vendo suas imagens e me bateu uma imensa saudades dessa cidade-ilha.
> 
> Particularmente também prefiro a Ilha do Frade. Mas no momento minha verba nao permite esse luxo hahaha. As minhas praias favoritas ficam na Ilha do Frade mesmo.


Que bom que gostou, my friend!
Percebi que muitas pessoas vão até essas ilhas (Boi e Frade) para se refugiarem do calor. Eu gostei mais da Ilha do Frade...
Obrigado pelo prestígio.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

jguima said:


> Thread bem abrangente de uma capital que não conheço mas sempre ouço falar bem. Andou bastante, mas diante de tantos lugares bonitos a gente acaba nem sentindo, Vitória é linda mesmo.


Guima,

Penso que VIX é subaproveitada turisticamente. A cidade é uma graça. Cadê o prefeito e o governador???


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

jguima said:


> Camburi é show de bola, gostei muito, moraria fácil. 2021 eu retomo as minhas viagens(assim espero), espero que consiga o mesmo, forte abraço!


Seus threads são excelentes mesmo. Já sabe para onde irá agora, meu amigo???
Forte abraço!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

MLeandro said:


> Parabéns pelo thread, @Emanuel Paiva
> 
> Confesso que Vitória nunca esteve na minha lista de lugares pra visitar. Mas depois do seu trabalho, surgiu uma vontade de conhecer melhor.


Vale a pena uma visita. Você anda facil em Vitória. Vila Velha fica bem próxima. É como se fossem irmãs siamesas... hahahaha

Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Vitória é realmente muito bela, ótimas fotos.


Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

emerson_nb said:


> Surpreendente Vitória. Parece regiões bem consolidadas essas que vc fotografou tendo em vista a ausência de novas construções em andamento.
> 
> Parabéns pelo trabalho!!!


Verdade. O Espírito Santo fica bem localizado entre RJ, SP, MG e BA. Só acho que o turismo deveria ser mais explorado. A cidade passa sensação de segurança.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Luiz Fernando XD said:


> Thread muito bonito, retratou bem Vitória, parabéns!


Obrigado, meu amigo. 
Abraços.


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

Parabéns pelo thread. Belas fotos. Minha última visita a Vitória foi bem rápida. Pretendo retornar para explorá-la melhor.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

SERVUSBR said:


> Parabéns pelo thread. Belas fotos. Minha última visita a Vitória foi bem rápida. Pretendo retornar para explorá-la melhor.


Que bom que gostou!
Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Belo thread, faz tempo que ouço falar bem dessa cidade e cada vez tenho mais vontade de visitar!

Alguém sabe como é o custo de vida em Vitória comparado às outra capitais do Sudeste?


----------



## Junior Roberto (Mar 16, 2012)

Tenho um carinho muito forte por Vitória , a conheci em 2017 , e superou muito a minha expectativa .
Acho que foi o lugar que fui melhor recebido até hoje pelos locais . Impressionante a educação e a prestatividade que tinham comigo.
Na cidade de Vitória me senti seguro em 100 % do tempo , as duas únicas situações que fiquei um pouco ressabiado foi em Vila Velha ( perto de um shopping muito legal que tem na cidade e eu esqueci o nome dele snif ...)e em um terminal de ônibus em Serra ( onde peguei um ônibus para a praia de Manguinhos ) . De resto, me senti totalmente seguro e confortável .


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Emanuel,

Adorei o thread. Muito bom mesmo. Alguns pontos que me chamara a atenção:

1) Pelas suas fotografias, o centro da cidade parece com o de uma pequena cidade do interior, e não de uma capital. É isso mesmo?

2) As praias de Vitória são todas calmas, tranquilas, e SEM ONDAS? As praias ficam dentro de uma baía? Pelas suas fotografias as praias parecem ser verdadeiras piscinas.

3) Fiquei encantado com as casas da Ilha do Frade


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Kehrwald said:


> Belo thread, faz tempo que ouço falar bem dessa cidade e cada vez tenho mais vontade de visitar!
> 
> Alguém sabe como é o custo de vida em Vitória comparado às outra capitais do Sudeste?


Boa tarde!

Não é uma cidade cara, pelo menos, não igual ao Rio; pelo contrário, achei os preços bem atrativos. Vale a pena uma visita. kay:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Junior Roberto said:


> Tenho um carinho muito forte por Vitória , a conheci em 2017 , e superou muito a minha expectativa .
> Acho que foi o lugar que fui melhor recebido até hoje pelos locais . Impressionante a educação e a prestatividade que tinham comigo.
> Na cidade de Vitória me senti seguro em 100 % do tempo , as duas únicas situações que fiquei um pouco ressabiado foi em Vila Velha ( perto de um shopping muito legal que tem na cidade e eu esqueci o nome dele snif ...)e em um terminal de ônibus em Serra ( onde peguei um ônibus para a praia de Manguinhos ) . De resto, me senti totalmente seguro e confortável .


Sim, VIX passa tranquilidade mesmo. Não me senti ameaçado em nenhuma oportunidade, e olha que eu ando muito. 
Fui ao Centro pela manhã. Vi alguns noias, mas nada que me assustasse. 
Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Osmar Carioca said:


> Emanuel,
> 
> Adorei o thread. Muito bom mesmo. Alguns pontos que me chamara a atenção:
> 
> ...


Osmar,

Vou tentar te responder...

1) Realmente, o centro de VIX não tem cara de metrópole. VIX está com mais ou menos 360 mil habitantes. A RM da Grande Vitória engloba Vila Velha, Serra, Cariacica, Viana e a própria Vitória. Um total de mais ou menos 1,6 milhões de pessoas.

2) As praias são calmas mesmo, mas as águas não são quentes... rs

3) A Ilha do Frade é mais exclusiva que a Ilha do Boi porque não há condução pública. Imagino que quem tem empregados deve sofrer bastante porque são 2km de caminhada. Difícil alguém querer trabalhar tão longe...rs

Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Seus threads são excelentes mesmo. *Já sabe para onde irá agora, meu amigo???*
> Forte abraço!


O desenrolar da covid no decorrer do ano é quem vai determinar, rsrs...só nos resta aguardar.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

jguima said:


> O desenrolar da covid no decorrer do ano é quem vai determinar, rsrs...só nos resta aguardar.


É verdade. A covid é a derrota personificada. Ninguém merece...


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

@Osmar Carioca , as praias de Vitória ficam dentro da Baía de Espírito Santo e da Baía de Vitória










Além disso, as praias são oriundas de aterros:










Ilha do Boi com o aterro em construção.


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Um Thread de Vitória com Gostinho de Vila Velha também..

Sem dúvida Vitória tem um dos melhores urbanismos se tratando de capital. Em Algumas partes lembra o Rio de Janeiro pela geografia. As fotos ficaram ótimas!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Phcg said:


> Um Thread de Vitória com Gostinho de Vila Velha também..
> 
> Sem dúvida Vitória tem um dos melhores urbanismos se tratando de capital. *Em Algumas partes lembra o Rio de Janeiro* pela geografia. As fotos ficaram ótimas!


Pedrinho,

Sim, especialmente a Praia do Canto (lembra muito a zona sul), Praia de Camburi lembra a Barra/Recreio. O mais interessante é que a cidade não tem a extensão do Rio, por exemplo; isso é muito bom porque rapidamente você chega aos extremos. Vila Velha seria a Niterói do ES. Na realidade, percebo que há sim uma leve rivalidade entre ambas, mas eu digo que elas se completam de uma forma bem harmônica. Quem está em Vix tem que ir à Vila Velha e vice-versa. Só acho que o governador ou o prefeito deveriam fazer um trabalho melhor de divulgação, pois potencial sobra. Vejo cidades bem inferior à Vix (no quesito beleza) e está sempre na mídia. Enfim, pretendo voltar um dia!


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Bah, o teu thread ficou trilegal ! Como todos que tu faz. Eles trazem um panorama bem amplo da cidade, pois tu anda bastante (aliás, deve ser difícil caminhar no sol, se não é um dia bem frio... eu, no mínimo, me dá uma baita sede).

Bem, sobre o que tu mostrou nas fotos, gostei muito, pois a cidade tem bom aspecto, por ser grande há pouco tempo - ou seja, tudo é novo ou quase novo) e o principal: está no litoral ! Toda cidade no litoral é muito mais interessante do que cidades no interior, por mais ricas que elas sejam, pois litoral tem cenários deslumbrantes. 

Por tudo isso, a cidade é linda.

Parabéns pelo teu ótimo thread !


----------



## Weber (RJ) (Feb 25, 2009)

O thread ficou muito bom. Dei um like extra em homenagem à camisa do vascão.

Eu particularmente não gosto do Centro de Vitória. Ficou parado no tempo e os imóveis foram se deteriorando. Tem todo um potencial para se desenvolver, mas faltam incentivos e investimentos para isso.

Moraria fácil.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

portoimagem-II said:


> Bah, o teu thread ficou trilegal ! Como todos que tu faz. Eles trazem um panorama bem amplo da cidade, pois tu anda bastante (aliás, deve ser difícil caminhar no sol, se não é um dia bem frio... eu, no mínimo, me dá uma baita sede).
> 
> Bem, sobre o que tu mostrou nas fotos, gostei muito, pois a cidade tem bom aspecto, por ser grande há pouco tempo - ou seja, tudo é novo ou quase novo) e o principal: está no litoral ! Toda cidade no litoral é muito mais interessante do que cidades no interior, por mais ricas que elas sejam, pois litoral tem cenários deslumbrantes.
> 
> ...


Meu amigo, muito obrigado pelo prestígio! sim, VIX é surpreendente mesmo! Imagine que que só tive aqui em 1996 com parcas lembranças? Curti muito a cidade! Espero retornar numa próxima oportunidade! :yes:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Weber (RJ) said:


> O thread ficou muito bom. Dei um like extra em homenagem à camisa do vascão.
> 
> Eu particularmente não gosto do Centro de Vitória. Ficou parado no tempo e os imóveis foram se deteriorando. Tem todo um potencial para se desenvolver, mas faltam incentivos e investimentos para isso.
> 
> Moraria fácil.


Weber,

Realmente, o Centro de Vitória ficou devendo mesmo, pois você fez um resumo. O mais engraçado é que onde fica o lindo palácio do governo. No mais, é uma bela cidade para viver!
Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

Ótimo Thread , volte sempre será sempre bem vindo.

Obrigado por divulgar nossa cidade e Estado.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

João Paulo said:


> Ótimo Thread , volte sempre será sempre bem vindo.
> 
> Obrigado por divulgar nossa cidade e Estado.


João Paulo,

Certamente voltarei. Nem é tão longe do Rio. 45 minutos by plane.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Excelente adição, cidades com mirantes tem um quê de especial e a vista para Vitória é absurdamente bonita!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

jguima said:


> Excelente adição, cidades com mirantes tem um quê de especial e a vista para Vitória é absurdamente bonita!


Aquele mirante é demais!!!!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Com certeza um dos threads mais completos de Vitória. Linda! Parabéns, Manu.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

parabens querido ... lindo thread ... 

vitoria é maravilhosa mesmo... e eu tbm prefiro mais a ilha do frade ... acho ela mais exclusiva ... mais chique .. 


acho um charme vc morar numa ilha .... ;-) 


parabens ... abraços Raul


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoce said:


> Com certeza um dos threads mais completos de Vitória. Linda! Parabéns, Manu.


Obrigado, meu amigo! 
Pretendo voltar à Vitória um dia, pois nem é tão longe assim...


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

raul lopes said:


> parabens querido ... lindo thread ...
> 
> vitoria é maravilhosa mesmo... e eu tbm prefiro mais a ilha do frade ... acho ela mais exclusiva ... mais chique ..
> 
> ...


Raulzito,

Que bela surpresa!!!??? Que bom que gostou das fotos, ainda mais você que conhece o país de cabo a rabo, e sempre mostrando o melhor do nosso país com seus threads arrebatadores!!!


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

O threads com o selo de qualidade Emanuel nunca desapontam! A cidade ficou ainda mais linda nas suas lentes!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

CARIOCAemSSA said:


> O threads com o selo de qualidade Emanuel nunca desapontam! A cidade ficou ainda mais linda nas suas lentes!


Muito obrigado, meu amigo! Gentileza sua! Feliz 2021!


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

CARIOCAemSSA said:


> O threads com o selo de qualidade Emanuel nunca desapontam! A cidade ficou ainda mais linda nas suas lentes!


Verdade, trabalho primoroso, no capricho. Agora é aguardar qual será o próximo destino...


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

jguima said:


> Verdade, trabalho primoroso, no capricho. *Agora é aguardar qual será o próximo destino...*


O próximo destino é uma capital da região norte...rs


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Boas fotos, Emanuel! 
Parece que os ricos de Vitória adoram uma mansão, heim! hehe
Em Vitória você sentiu que estivesse em uma metrópole?


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Ahhhh..que saudades de Vix❤

A vista inesquecível do alto do Convento é maravilhosa mesmo, gastei muitas calorias até chegar lá em cima! Hahhaahha Mas valeu a pena!
Também gostei de ficar sentada lá na praia de Camburi, sentindo a brisa, depois de ter tomado café com o @Ice Climber !
E também tenho saudades da moqueca..🥰

Manu Jones, teus threads são documentários, muito detalhados! 
Eu não conheci as ilhas do Boi e do Frade e você me apresentou 🤗.
Mais um belo thread, migo! Não deixe de fazê-los, viu?

Bjks e


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> Boas fotos, Emanuel!
> Parece que os ricos de Vitória adoram uma mansão, heim! hehe
> Em Vitória você sentiu que estivesse em uma metrópole?


Obrigado!
VIX não tem cara de metrópole, tipo, São Paulo, Rio ou BH. A população também não chega a 400.000. Mas isso nem é tão importante porque eu não vejo outras capitais com cara de metrópole mesmo ja sendo.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Déa_ said:


> Ahhhh..que saudades de Vix️
> 
> A vista inesquecível do alto do Convento é maravilhosa mesmo, gastei muitas calorias até chegar lá em cima! Hahhaahha Mas valeu a pena!
> Também gostei de ficar sentada lá na praia de Camburi, sentindo a brisa, depois de ter tomado café com o @Ice Climber !
> ...


Déa é a diva do SSC! 

Muito obrigado pela visita. VIX me surpreendeu positivamente! Muito organizada, trânsito fluente e paz!
💋


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Obrigado!
> VIX não tem cara de metrópole, tipo, São Paulo, Rio ou BH. A população também não chega a 400.000. Mas isso nem é tão importante porque eu não vejo outras capitais com cara de metrópole mesmo ja sendo.


VIX não chega a 400k mas tem várias cidades conurbadas, deveria dar a impressão de ser metrópole, por fotos a densidade de prédios impressiona


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> VIX não chega a 400k mas tem várias cidades conurbadas, deveria dar a impressão de ser metrópole, por fotos a densidade de prédios impressiona


Penso que o Centro de qualquer capital é que dá impressão de metrópole. Nesse quesito, eu vejo Rio, São Paulo, Porto Alegre e BH com cara de metrópole. É essa percepção que tenho. Ha cidades bonitas, lindas, maravilhosas, mas sem cara de metrópole.


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

Parabéns pelo thread Manu! Gostei bastante das imagens. Fiquei com vontade de visitar Vitória e região depois de passear pelas suas lentes. 

Gostei muito de como vários espaços públicos da cidade estão arrumados e bem conservados. A orla de Camburi com todos aqueles equipamentos está muio bonita. 

Também gostei mais da Ilha do Frade. No geral, achei as casas mais bonitas e várias delas ñ tem muros ou cercas tão altos que as escondem dos pedestres.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Parabéns pelo thread Manu! Gostei bastante das imagens. Fiquei com vontade de visitar Vitória e região depois de passear pelas suas lentes.
> 
> Gostei muito de como vários espaços públicos da cidade estão arrumados e bem conservados. A orla de Camburi com todos aqueles equipamentos está muio bonita.
> 
> Também gostei mais da Ilha do Frade. No geral, achei as casas mais bonitas e várias delas ñ tem muros ou cercas tão altos que as escondem dos pedestres.


Pois é...Vitória é um oásis que muitos ainda desconhecem, ate mesmo no SSC. Não sei se é falta de divulgação. Aqui no Rio se fala mais de Guarapari fo que Vix ou Vila Velha. Você que turismo é divulgação também. 
Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## RodrigoVix (Jan 30, 2007)

Que legal que esteve por aqui Emanuel e bacana suas impressões sobre a cidade.

Lamentavelmente o Centro de Vix encontra-se abandonado, hj existem subcentros na Grande Vitória bem mais fervescentes que o próprio centro, infelizmente deixaram a região acabar e pouco/nada tem sido feito para mudar essa realidade.

Você também foi a Guarapari?
*___*

A fotos ficaram excelentes e espero que volte mais vezes


----------



## RodrigoVix (Jan 30, 2007)

Rekarte said:


> VIX não chega a 400k mas tem várias cidades conurbadas, deveria dar a impressão de ser metrópole, por fotos a densidade de prédios impressiona


Sim, Vix não dá para ser analisada sem as cidades do entorno, pois tudo é muito integrado/conurbado e os limites são apenas físicos. A Grande Vitória se comporta e passa a sensação de uma região de 2 milhões de hab (claro, à nível Brasil), mas isso seria impossível sem o aglomerado de cidades.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

RodrigoVix said:


> Que legal que esteve por aqui Emanuel e bacana suas impressões sobre a cidade.
> 
> Lamentavelmente o Centro de Vix encontra-se abandonado, hj existem subcentros na Grande Vitória bem mais fervescentes que o próprio centro, infelizmente deixaram a região acabar e pouco/nada tem sido feito para mudar essa realidade.
> 
> ...


Rodrigo,

Fui à Guarapari sim, mas foi um bate e volta. Fui à praia da areia preta (acho que é esse o nome), e na praia do morro. Mas foi rapidinho. Achei bem movimentada e muito boa cidade.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

RodrigoVix said:


> Sim, Vix não dá para ser analisada sem as cidades do entorno, pois tudo é muito integrado/conurbado e os limites são apenas físicos. A Grande Vitória se comporta e passa a sensação de uma região de 2 milhões de hab (claro, à nível Brasil), mas isso seria impossível sem o aglomerado de cidades.


Sim. Dá para se deslocar fácil em Vix, até mesmo o aeroporto é dentro da cidade (Camburi). Isso é uma vantagem e tanto. Pretendo voltar um dia com certeza.


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Linda Vitória, a pequena grande capital, muito densa em pouco espaço, parabéns pelo thread Emanuel,


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Sidnei ldn said:


> Linda Vitória, a pequena grande capital, muito densa em pouco espaço, parabéns pelo thread Emanuel,


Sidnei,
Obrigado pela visita. Eu quase não vejo as pessoas comentarem sobre Vitória. Uma pena que não haja um marketing mais agressivo (maior divulgação).


----------

